# New Scape Dragon stones.



## Robertus van Tilburg (8 Oct 2017)

Made a new Scape.

Starting the hardscape:





Included the details:




Ready:












Will return after a few weeks growth.


----------



## Odogg (8 Oct 2017)

Looks nice, can’t wait to see it mature!


----------



## MarkyP (8 Oct 2017)

It reminds me of a peak in the dolomites in north east italy ( nice work )


----------



## Nelson (8 Oct 2017)

Love that.


----------



## ricky tango (8 Oct 2017)

looks awesome,


----------



## colinquilliam1 (9 Oct 2017)

Looks really nice and neat buddy, well done. Cant wait to see it mature

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertus van Tilburg (10 Oct 2017)

colinquilliam1 said:


> Looks really nice and neat buddy, well done. Cant wait to see it mature
> 
> Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


Thx all.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G950F met Tapatalk


----------



## Robertus van Tilburg (24 Oct 2017)

At 2.5 weeks plants are starting to cover the substrate.







Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G950F met Tapatalk


----------



## Silviu Man (24 Oct 2017)

Hi!
It looks great! Suggest me a sleeping volcano on a small island. If you will manage to keep grass low and dense, rocks will keep its value.
Good luck with this project!


----------



## Robertus van Tilburg (21 Nov 2017)

Silviu Man said:


> Hi!
> It looks great! Suggest me a sleeping volcano on a small island. If you will manage to keep grass low and dense, rocks will keep its value.
> Good luck with this project!


Thx.

Now looks like this.





Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G950F met Tapatalk


----------

